# 30' indoor narrow gauge rolling stock?



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

Yet one more newbie question,looking everywhere for around 30' long narrow gauge rolling stock,( 15"s long or so for an indoor layout),all you out here in large scale land will know if this question can be answered,
Kits or premade info please!!!
thanks for any links providedthanks in advance
Randy


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Phil Dippel of Phil's Narrow Gauge has 30' Colorado narrow gauge wooden kits, including a flat car, box car and reefer.  There is also a 27' box car available.  However, at the present time he isn't making any sales until he gets his new workshop construction completed in Colorado.  (According to the information on his website as of October 28th, he's getting close to finished though.)  I've built four different rail car kits from him and they go together very nicely and look good when completed.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann makes 20 foot cars that are nice 
Aristo makes 20 foot cars but are 2 axle and prone to derailing 
HLW might be close to 30' and are nice, there $10 2 axle mini-car line are 12' cars which are my staple cars 
LGB made alot of very short cars, including 20' passenger cars. Nice but can be pricey.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

30' long (scale) at 15" is 1:24. For that length, I'd be looking at Bachmann's 1:22.5 stuff and Aristo-Craft's Classics stuff. Much of their freight equipment scales out to around 30' in 1:24. If you're looking at 1:20.3 30' long cars, you can look to Accucraft's AMS line or Bachmann's "Spectrum" line of rolling stock. That equipment is a fair chunk larger than the smaller-scaled Bachmann and Aristo-Craft stuff. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

On the Aristo-Craft's Classics model, 
the Gondola cars, 
do the side panels remove so to have just a flat car? 
Randy


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Randy, 
Nope, body is one piece. Might have better luck using their flats and removing the loads and then add a new floor to cover the mounting holes. 

John


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

On my Aristcraft Classics gons, the sides pop off, leaving the standard flat. No holes to fill. 

Larry


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, 

Sierra Valley Enterprises offers a 24 foot Carter Brothers boxcar, flat car and gon (from flat car) in 1:20.3. He also has a line of four wheel cars. They are very well done. 

http://www.sierravalleyenterprises.com/ 

Mike


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Larry Green on 04 Dec 2009 11:00 AM 
On my Aristcraft Classics gons, the sides pop off, leaving the standard flat. No holes to fill. 

Larry 

Thanks Larry, mine are outside and it was too chilly to check... I hadn't noticed that they did...

John


----------

